# Audio / Video >  Magnetofonija_Sendasts vai permalojs...pērku galvas

## Vitalii

_Audio / Video...liekas piemērotāka vietne tieši manai problēmai nekā: ( Pērk / Pārdod / Maina )

nepieciešamas: no lentinieka galvas - Olimps-005C vai Olimps-004C 
      (sendasts vai permolojs) *** 6A24.060, 6В24.060 
             vai analogs marķējums: 6B24.H5Y
- der arī no lentinieka Орбита-106С/107С -- 6A/B24.060 ... spec tehnologija - Bulat._

----------


## Friidis

Ziņkārības pēc ieskatījos vācu Ebajā- nekāda dižā un lētā izvēle tur nav:   

http://cgi.ebay.de/GRUNDIG-Komplett-3St ... 518eb8b4fa

http://cgi.ebay.de/NEU-Tonkopf-Tesla-AN ... 20b0959d54

http://cgi.ebay.de/GRUNDIG-Wieder-Tonko ... 519047a60f 

http://cgi.ebay.de/GRUNDIG-Aufn-Tonkopf ... 518c37ab67

----------


## ptr

Kas vainas šitām? 
http://cgi.ebay.de/WIEDERGABE-MAGNET...item19bbaaf7ef

----------


## Vitalii

> Kas vainas šitām? 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/WIEDERGABE-MAGNET...item19bbaaf7ef


   ...vai tad vietējiem melomāniem no labajiem laikiem nav saglabājušas kvalitatīvas galvas biezajam galam.
      - iekš eBaya paspēšu vēl iepirkties, tad jau acis metīšu ReVox_Schtuder vai Teac galvām
      - Interese ir uz šām: ( 6В24.У060Н ) 
  nav slikts variants no Orbītas-106/107C, Sojuz-110, Rostov-105C

----------


## Jon

Kur tu biji pirms 20 gadiem, Vitālij? Kaut kad ap to laiku pēdējās likvidēju, Savā dzīvē 4-track standartu pilnīgi iznīdēju daudz agrāk, kopš pirmoreiz piesēdos pie STM-210 konsoles. Divceļu Revox šaipus Dzelzs Aizkara bija grūti realizējams sapnis, bet varēja jau nomainīt galvas Elektronikai un Olimpam. No tā laika vēl vienu ferīta 6B22 kā suvenīru glabāju. Lai cik jocīgi tas nebūtu, pirms apm. 15 gadiem šaubīgs tipiņš no manis nopirka visas 6A22 (jo 6A11 man nebija). Sapratu, ka kartes ar magnētisko joslu taisās pārrakstīt. Ko šodien ar tām galvām var iesākt? Man lentas ir vairākas kastes noliktavā (gan pre-recorded gan blank). Vietu aizņem, jēgas nekādas...

----------


## Vitalii

> Kur tu biji pirms 20 gadiem, Vitālij?
> ...ko šodien ar tām galvām var iesākt? Man lentas ir vairākas kastes noliktavā (gan pre-recorded gan blank). Vietu aizņem, jēgas nekādas...


 _ nostalgija un tikai nostalgija!_ 

- pirms 20 gadiem...sīkie mazi, uz laiku bij jāatliek izprieces un hobiji.
- Krievijā vēl pilnā sparā darbina lentiniekus un tirgojas uz nebēdu. 

http://molotok.ru/item1022074266_magnit ... _sssr.html

_Ir vēl lentas saglabājušās tukšas ( neatpakotas ) no 89g. ražojuma, gibams ar šo to iebakstīt no Vinilldiskiem.

Ir jau galvas no : 
ReVox  A700 ( 2.vi komplekti), 
TEAC X-2000M. galvas platajam ierakstam ( 2T )

 4. celiņu lentas ar gribas paklausīties, ir visai daudz a galvas visai padilušas._

----------


## Jon

> Ir vēl lentas saglabājušās tukšas ( neatpakotas ) no 89g. ražojuma


 Noteikti visiem iesaku savus krājumus vismaz *reizi gadā maigi un līdzeni pārtīt*. Tā daru arī ar "tukšajām". Citādi liks sevi manīt *paliekošās deformācijas*. Magnētiskais slānis ātrāk sāks nobirt un lentai mūžs īsāks. Pat "Olimps" nav tas, kas atskaņošanas režīmā labo spoli pietītu pārāk neuzspriegojot. Velkot ar nagu pa ruļļa sānu, tas nedrīkst nekur aizmesties. Jāteic, ka 2. klases "sadzīves" vienmotora maģītis ar svara jutīgiem sajūgiem izturas pret lentu saudzīgāk. Kādreiz no šāda mehānisma uztaisīju tīšanas/slaucīšanas/skaitīšanas* mašīnu. Nostiepums visā lentas garumā apmēram vienāds, tinums gluds un līdzens.

* - šī fīča noderēja, jo "tēvzemes" lentas bija dažāda garuma. Magnētiņš pie skrituļa ik apgriezienā nodarbināja herkonu. Skaitītājs organizēts tā, ka indicēja laiku minūtēs un sekundēs. Atlika šķirot kaudzītēs un izmantot pēc kopējamā oriģināla garuma.

----------


## Vitalii

> Noteikti iesaku savus krājumus vismaz *reizi gadā maigi un līdzeni pārtīt*


  >>  redz kāds čakars sanāk - reizi gadā pārtīt lentas...šo processu der ievērot lai paildzinātu lentas mūžu ( ievērojot temperatūru un gaisa mitruma nosacījumus)!
      Tukšās lentas gan lieku mierā, lai paliek neatpakotas. ( satraukumam nav pamata )
       Olimpam, Elektronikai - ir visai labs lentas transportmehānisms pat salīdzinot ar labiem ārzemju lentiniekiem (Akajiem, ReVoxiem)
       Ir iespējas regulēt lentas uztīšanas un spriegošanas mehānismu pēc *minimāla* vai *max*. spriegojuma, ko nevar teikt par II-grupas lentiniekiem.
 >>  Pielietojot nelielu novatora garu un gatavus mehānismus var panākt labu rezūltātu priekš Olimpa lentas transportēšanai ( piem. rotējošs rullītis ātrajai pārtīšanai, lai lenta vienmērīgi un līdzeni ietinas spolē)

----------


## Jon

Redzi, Vitālij, es jau negribēju galīgi noriet sovjetu REVOXa klonu. Atskaņošanai, protams, varēja tos spēkus pagriezt mazākus, bet *ražošanā* (es rakstīju 40 ruļļus katru dienu) nostiepums jāiestāda pamatīgs - labākam lentas kontaktam ar galvām (atšķirībā no lētajiem mehānismiem, tiem cita piespiedēja nav). Citādi grūti izvairīties no brāķa dēļ tām pašām sūda Svemas un Slaviča lentām. Es ļoti labi atceros, cik nošpannētu rulli ņēmu nost no labā mezgla. Un nebija jau tā, ka šim augstākās klases verķim nebūtu kādas ekscentricitātes un šķībums, pat, ja tas nebija uz mutes nogāzies no galda. Kad biju optimizējis komutācijas ķēdes, ar atbrīvojušos pogu palīdzību organizēju lēcienveidīgu nostiepuma pārslēgšanu (lielā spole/mazā spole). Spolēm, pie dažāda serdeņa diametra, attiecīgi izmainās spēka plecs un rezultātā nostiepums. Protams, papildus skritulis (vidū virs galvu bloka) pārtīšanai ārpus t.s. "filmas kanāla" arī tika ieviests.

----------


## Vitalii

[quote="Jon"]Redzi, Vitālij, es jau negribēju galīgi noriet sovjetu REVOXa klonu. Atskaņošanai, protams, varēja tos spēkus pagriezt mazākus, bet *ražošanā* (es rakstīju 40 ruļļus katru dienu) nostiepums jāiestāda pamatīgs - labākam lentas kontaktam ar galvām (atšķirībā no lētajiem mehānismiem, tiem cita piespiedēja nav). Citādi grūti izvairīties no brāķa dēļ tām pašām sūda Svemas un Slaviča lentām. 
quote]

 >>  cienītais kungs - *Jums* visu cieņu! 
       - Esat tam visam Rūpnieciski izgājuši cauri, *cepuri nost spečuka priekšā*. 
       - Interesanti būtu iepļāpāt dzīvajā, virtuāli nav tas, da ar laika nav kad sēdēt pie PC!!!

 >> patīk tos lentiniekus darbināt, lai kā ar tauta nesmīkņātu un izteiktu asus komentārus repliku veidā - da galvenais ar skan labi veicmeistaru ierakstītās lentas!
     plates lielākoties ir varen nodzītas, ar RRR vertakiem dzenājot un nepareizi saregulētām galvām.
 _ Jasaka kā Labajos laikos - Latvijas audioManiaki *apvienojieties*!!! buš vakaros ko iepļāpāt!

----------


## Vitalii

> Kur tu biji pirms 20 gadiem, Vitālij? Kaut kad ap to laiku pēdējās likvidēju, Savā dzīvē 4-track standartu pilnīgi iznīdēju daudz agrāk, kopš pirmoreiz piesēdos pie STM-210 konsoles. Divceļu Revox šaipus Dzelzs Aizkara bija grūti realizējams sapnis, bet varēja jau nomainīt galvas Elektronikai un Olimpam. No tā laika vēl vienu ferīta 6B22 kā suvenīru glabāju. Lai cik jocīgi tas nebūtu, pirms apm. 15 gadiem šaubīgs tipiņš no manis nopirka visas 6A22 (jo 6A11 man nebija). Sapratu, ka kartes ar magnētisko joslu taisās pārrakstīt. Ko šodien ar tām galvām var iesākt? Man lentas ir vairākas kastes noliktavā (gan pre-recorded gan blank). Vietu aizņem, jēgas nekādas...


 >> Man lentas ir *vairākas* kastes noliktavā (gan pre-recorded gan blank). Vietu aizņem, jēgas nekādas.
     - vai nevar sadarboties - labs ieraksts ir vienmēr interesējis. 
 ::   nesen izvilku  - J.M.Jaare ( 2T - ieraksts ar plato celiņu.) no J.Lapinska lentu kollekcijas, a *skan*...ne sliktāk - ja ne *labāk* par palietotu Vinilldisku !!!

----------


## guguce

Kurš rakstīja 40 lentas dienā   ::

----------


## Vitalii

...40 lentas dienā, liekas neiespējami!
 >> 10-15 magnetofoni ieraksta vienlaicīgi, nekādu problēmu. 
   rūpnieciskais process mani vienmēr ir kaitinājis, pietrūkst induvidalitātes!

----------


## guguce

Saliec taču kopā: 
''no J.Lapinska lentu kollekcijas'' un 
''es rakstīju 40 ruļļus katru dienu'' 
 ::

----------


## Vitalii

::  ...ja padomā, kāpec ne!
  bij jau ar darboņi *( ierakstu studijas )* un vecmeistari kam patika producēt.
 Jancīgākais bij variants, kad ieraksts bij tapis no CD_Audio diska lentā...ir pāris 10 lentas ko rādu *neticīgajiem*!

----------


## Jon

Varu pastāstīt, kā to dara. Ja parkā ir 10 magnetofoni, tad 40 ruļļu rakstīšanai pietiek ar normālu darbdienu - 8 stundām. Tādai ražotnei jauda ir 120 ruļļi diennaktī, ja strādātu 3 maiņās. Daudzi pat neiedomājās, ka jaunas lentas ir pilnas ar zema spektra trokšņiem, ko 4-ceļu dzēšanas galva nenodzēš pilnīgi - tie paliek starpās starp celiņiem un pēc tam "lien ar līkumu" atskaņošanas galvās. (2-ceļu profi sistēmās nebija šīs problēmas, jo tur parasti platā dzēšanas galva, kas "ņem" visu lentu uzreiz.) Tad nu pirms rakstīšanas visi 4-ceļu ierakstam paredzētie ruļļi tika dzēsti, tos grozot uz īpaši niknas droseles ar vaļēju magnētvadu. Kad galvas un filmas kanāli notīrīti ar _spirķiku_, lentas uzliktas un maģi griežas, dodam 400 Hz, 0 dB kalibrēšanas toni no ģeneratora (der profesionālās Dolby sliedes divtoņu signāls). Pēc kārtas komutējam visus magnetofonus un sagriežam tos "pa nullēm" (visādu "Elektroniku" un "Olimpu" "indikatori" netiek ņemti vērā; tik profesionāliem "gaismas zaķīšiem" var ticēt). Pēc tam pārslēdzam ģeneratoru uz -20 dB, apskatāmies tos pašus 400 Hz un 10 kHz. Pēc vajadzības katram maģim piegrozām frekvenču korekcijas (EQ). Priekšmagnetizāciju skatāmies tik tad, ja krasi atšķirīga lenta tiek izmantota (express - palielinām priekšmagnetizācijas strāvu, līdz iegūstam max atdevi, tad pagriežam atpakaļ, līdz līmenis nokrīt par 1 dB, un pieņemam, ka O.K.  (Dinamisko priekšmagnetizāciju "Olimp" tipa rīkiem nepaspēju uztaisīt, vajadzība zuda pati no sevis. Vēl bija doma izgatavot centralizētu pirmģeneratoru dzēšanai/priekšmagnetizācijai, lai visos rīkos ģeneratori strādātu sinhroni, un iespējamas interferences dēļ nerastos kombināciju frekvences.)
 Tad tinam atpakaļ uz rakordu. Sinhrostarts ar vienu pogu visām mašīnām! Ja paredzēta apstrāde ar Dolby atšņācināšanas sistēmu, sākumā ierakstām kalibrēšanas toni, lai lietotājs varētu pareizi iestellēt līmeni savam Dolby ekspanderim (citādi dinamika nebūs vietā - vai nu neefektīvi reducēs lentas troksni vai noēdīs "augšas"). Pēc tam laižam vaļā oriģinālu (15 i.p.s. 2-ceļu māsters, vinila ripa vai CD). _All systems go_ un garie bīdekļi augšā! Ik pa brīdim pēc kārtas komutējam magnetofonu izejas un čekojam kvalitāti, salīdzinām ar oriģinālu. Vērojam "zaķīšus" un neguļam uz ausīm (piekoriģējam līmeni un mazliet toņus, ja prasās). Ja viss normāli, varam atļauties tīt un slaucīt lentas, atlasīt brāķi, šķirot pēc garuma, līmēt rakordus (parasti "tēvzemes" lentām nekvalitatīvu spoļu centru un īsu, plānu rakordu dēļ iekšējais gals stipri saburzīts - vairāki metri metami mistkastē).
 Ķēpa lielāka ar vinilu - tas jāmet uz otru pusi, ko nevar paspēt bez stop/start, lai nenormāla pauze vidū nebūtu (pamēģināju ar diviem griežgaldiņiem, bet nevar jau visas plates 2 eksemplāros dabūt). Kad lenta uz vienu galu nogriezusies, pārslaukām galvas, mainām spoles vietām un tāpat laižam atpakaļ (šoreiz bez ģeneratora). Tik divceļu maģim liekam jaunu rulli (vienmēr ar zaļu rakordu sākumā un sarkanu beigās!). Kad produkts gatavs, pakojam un marķējam (ja gadījumā kāds defekts paskrējis garām nepamanīts, lai zinātu, kurš maģis vainīgs). Un tā četras reizes, pēc kā cilvēks (krietni noguris no šāda darba) var doties čučēt.
Jāsaka, ka rezerves maģis parasti gaidīja savu kārtu, jo šādā režīmā ferīta galvas nobeidzās ātrāk, nekā mājas apstākļos permalojs. Viss iepriekš minētais, protams, spēkā vienīgi tad, ja visi rīki ļoti rūpīgi saregulēti - gan mehāniski, gan elektriski. Testlentas, goniometrs, voltmetrs, ģenerators un daudzas stundas apnicīga darba...

----------


## Vitalii

Jā, šo postu ievilkšu personiskajā PC_Datu krātuvītē, vēlāk izprintēšu uz kādas no vecā diploma blonkas un *virs krāmiem pie sienas redzamā vietā*! 
>> patīkami atcerēties vecos laikus, kad *meistarus* cienīja, buģta skroderis vai kurpnieks!
 ::  - jaunatnei to nesaprast un ar nevajag to saprast visticamāk.

----------


## ROBERTTT

> Jā, šo postu ievilkšu personiskajā PC_Datu krātuvītē, vēlāk izprintēšu uz kādas no  vecā diploma blonkas un virs krāmiem pie sienas redzamā vietā! 
>     >> patīkami atcerēties vecos laikus, kad *meistarus* cienīja, buģta skroderis vai kurpnieks!
>  - jaunatnei to nesaprast un ar nevajag to saprast visticamāk.


 Bišķi nepiekrītu... man kā jaunam cilvēkam tieši ir interesanti palasīt šīs tehniskās lietas kuras es nekad neesmu pieredzējis un iespējams nekad nepieredzēšu (jo kā nekā ieraksts lentēs ir "miris").

----------


## Vitalii

> - jaunatnei to nesaprast un ar nevajag to saprast visticamāk.
> 
> 
>  Bišķi nepiekrītu... man kā jaunam cilvēkam tieši ir interesanti palasīt šīs tehniskās lietas kuras es nekad neesmu pieredzējis un iespējams nekad nepieredzēšu (jo kā nekā ieraksts lentēs ir "miris").


  >> Ieraksts lentās, kasetēs masveidā ir miris...protams.
     Ir pazīstami cilvēki kuri Lentiniekus darbina vēl joprojām un aktīvi piedalās ārpus LV forumos par analogajiem darbazirgiem.
   - Vecmeistaru zināšanas derētu apkopot un izveidot kādu īpašu datu bāzi par konkrēto tēmu, lai ar ieinteresētā jaunatne vatrētu ko interesantu palasīt no *analogās* Audio pagājības!

----------


## tornislv

> Kad galvas un filmas kanāli notīrīti ar _spirķiku_


 Vecmeistaru domas dalījās - daži uzskatīja, ka, īpaši stiklotajām galvām, pēc stundām darba spirķiks nenāk pa labu, jo knaši iztvaiko un var saplaisāt galva (esmu redzējis matētu ar mikroplaisām Elektronikas stiklaferīta galvu). Tad nu mēdzu šķaidīt uz tādu 60-70 zollu šķidrumu, kamēr pārgāju uz izopropilspirtu. Lēnāk tvaiko un nav vēlme izraut, ja kāds neaudzināts ciemiņš atnāk. Gumijas rulli pa reizei nomēzu ar acetonu, lai tiktu no emulsijas pilnībā nost. Pēc tam jau rulli uzliku no poliuretāna, ne kaučuka, kaut kur te kāds Rīgā taisīja, es vienu Monim nocēlu, paprovēt. Tolaik jau topā bija ne Olimpi, bet nullepirmais majaks. 2 ceļu 19 lentes pēc tam spēlēju uz attiecīgā 2c Majaka 203 ar spriegotāju un "rotējošajām stoikām"  ::

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

Etanols un propanols - abi ir spirķiki un diezvai tvaikošanas ātrums ievērojami atšķiras. Ūdens klātbūtne var šur tur koroziju veicināt. Protams, nevajag neko liet uz čūkstošām GX galvām. Bet to masa nav tik liela, lai neatdzistu pa minūti. Lielu audiopirātu virtuvēs lielākoties acetonu vien brūķēja - tas mazgā labāk visādu Svemu un Slaviču sūdus. Monis gan vairs neatzīsies (lai viņam vieglas smiltis!). Bet priecājos, ka te vēl viens relikts parādījies, lai jaunuļus pamācītu   ::  .

----------


## abidox

es gan esmu kasešu piekritējs un jauns cilveks un ja salīdzina dažādus kasetniekus tad starpība liela un pat klausoties kasetes galvas principā jātīra reizi 2 -3 kasetēs un bieži vien gadās, ka vienas kasetes vienas puses laikā 2-3 reizes jātīra (ja kasete kautkur putekļus atrāvusies, nemaz nerunājot par dažādām lentes kvalitātēm) starp citu kasetes nav zemē metamas it sevišķi type II, bet maksā dārgāk un mūzdienu maģīši bieži vien pat neņem, jo minētajām vajag lielākas strāvas. Bet vispār uz laba kasetnieka var iegūt pat ļoti KVALITATīVU IERAKSTU.

pašam mājas stāv Leišu VILMA 204 stereo (diemžēl prasās nopietns remonts, bet toties iet) MAJAK 233 (nav slikts, bet raksturlīkne nepatīk) un RRR MP-7301 stereo - diezgan niķīgs, bet skan labāk par majak 233, kautgan iekšas satura ziņā mazliet līdzīgas, vēl patīk 7301 indikators un ieraksta regulēšanas poga, kautgan arī VILMAS oldskūlīgie VU metri ir kaifs - labi izskatās un arī funkcīju pilda

----------


## tornislv

... negribu izklausīties par nūģi (kaut bieži esmu), bet nu kasešu aparātus sssr laikos sastapt normālus neizdevās. Bija tā pati Vilma 104/106/204 ? (cik atceros, Korvet kompleksu sastāvā ar jamo lika iekšā), bet manam eksemplāram bija kaut kādas hroniskas problēmas ar mehāniku, visu laiku mēģināja noēst lentu. Skaņas ziņā (un arī izskata) man patika яуза-220 ... tur bija kaut kāda mehānika, laikam japāņu, kas strādāja tīri OK. Bet nu kad tiku pie pirmā importa AIWA AD-F660 (ar plauktu priekšā), tad ilūzijas par sssr kasešu tehniku beidzās  ::

----------


## abidox

CCCP kasetnieki varbūt arī nav tie paši labākie un arī daudz niķu un stiķu ar kuriem jātiek galā lai varētu normāli lietot. bet teikšu kā ir majak 233 nemaz tik slikta tā mehānnika nav un ja labi saregulēta tad iet OK, VILMAI gan mehānika tāda kaprīza - mans piemēram tendēts mest nost pievadsiksnu (to kas iet uz toņvārpstu) rezultātā pus maģis jāizjauc lai uzliktu atpakaļ, nu 7301 (RRR) jeb tā saucamais "šūpinieks, šūpnieks" (no vārda šūplāde) gan ar pašvaku kasetnīcu

----------


## tornislv

Starp citu. Sanāk diezgan bieži braukāt uz Krieviju, un tāpat cilvēki brauc šurpu. Tā ka, ja nav degoši, bet ir vēlme rezervei no Olimpiem kaut ko iepirkt, tad, no šī te repertuāra (http://www.shans.da.ru/), varam sarunāt. Ja vēlmes būs daudz un regulāras, varam noorganizēt pasta sistēmu. Man pašam neko daudz nevajag, bet cilvēkam, kas Krievijā ar to nodarbosies, simbolisku %% vajadzētu, lai nezūd interese. Pieņemu, ka pie Olimpa galvas cenas 100 RUB (~ 2Ls) arī 300% uzcenojums nav liels  ::

----------


## Vitalii

> Starp citu. Sanāk diezgan bieži braukāt uz Krieviju, un tāpat cilvēki brauc šurpu. Tā ka, ja nav degoši, bet ir vēlme rezervei no Olimpiem kaut ko iepirkt, tad


  >> labs ir - Interesē sendasta galvas no Olimps-004C vai Olimps-005C.
     Ir Interese par 2T ( divceliņu_platajām galvām)  no Olimps701/701 
 ...ja izdodas kob atrast, esmu potencionāls pircējs. Audioparks plašs - noderēs.
     ir jau visādi sīkumi ar nepieciešami priekš Olimpa/Elektronikas...parasti nobirst spoļu nostiprināmie munštuki, gumija no ( обводного ролика)
 >> drusku jau nomierinājos, ir lieliski kollekcionāri Krievijā...da netikai krievijā, pietiek ar tepat LV kuriem ir vairāk par 10 lentiniekiem kollekcijā.

----------


## Vitalii

::  ja nu kādam Padomijas lentinieku īpašniekam ( Olimps_Elektronika) intetresē:
    Permaloja galvas ( 6A24. 080, 6B24 080 )

    Ir pieejams arī  6A24. 710M, 6B24. 710 galvas - (stiklferrīts).
                        - 6A24.510, 6B24. 510  
  - unvērsālā galva 6AB24. 810 
  magnetofonu galvas nav bijušas lietošanā, vecie uzkrājumi. 
komentārs...Kirova rūpn. izsūta pasūtijumus klientiem, tai skaitā no izkomplektētajiem maģiem un Galvas var būt restaurētas. Ir personīga pieredze un ar forumos parādas šada veida informācija.
  Cenas saprātīgas, lētāk kā no eBay_ja

----------


## Janis

Varbūt kāda universālā  Elfas galva ar ir pieejama - 6Д24.611? Labprāt nopirktu!



> - unvērsālā galva 6AB24. 810


 Kas tas par zvēru?  Kautkāda kombinētā ieraksts+atskanošana kā "3galvu" kasetniekos vai arī univeršālās tā vēlāk tika marķētas?

----------


## tornislv

Kasešniekam būtu 3Д24 ...

----------


## Janis

3AB24 ir redzētas (vilmā 102). 6AB24 gan ne...

----------


## AndrisZ

Lūk jauna, iepakojumā.

----------


## Vitalii

> Varbūt kāda universālā  Elfas galva ar ir pieejama - 6Д24.611? Labprāt nopirktu!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>   - unvērsālā galva 6AB24. 810
> ...


  6Д24.611 - laba galva, tikai pēc velna mīksta...ātri izdilst. ( kautkur ar mētājas 2 x jaunas un 1 mazlietota.)
 >> *6AB24. 810* Ļeningradas ( Sankpiter) StiklFerrītene_Universāla...gan ierakstam, gan atskaņošanai izmantojas...magnetofonos bez spoguļkanāla. 
     pēc izskata kā - 6B24. 710

----------


## ddff

Kaa izbijis "tape dj" varu teikt, ka diskoteekaam Elfas galva bija vislabaakaa- to vismazaak "meta ciet" (efekts, kad iestaajas lpf filtrs no kaadiem 500...800Hz). Iipashi deelj fakts, ka lenta tika vilkta gar galvu abos virzienos un ar lielu spriegojumu. Visas citas, ko tiku testeejis, bija Ok parastos darba rezhiimos, tomeer dejaas tikai 611-taas.


ddff

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

> >> *6AB24. 810* Ļeningradas ( Sankpiter) StiklFerrītene_Universāla...gan ierakstam, gan atskaņošanai izmantojas...magnetofonos bez spoguļkanāla.


 Ar "AB" apzīmēja tikai saliktu bloku no ieraksta un atskaņošanas galvām - kā 3-galvu kasetniekiem. Universālās galvas, kas ierakstu/atskaņošanau veic ne vienlaikus, bet secīgi, marķēja ar "Д". Tām parametri ir ne šādi, ne tādi - kaut kur pa vidu, lai derētu abām funkcijām. Specializētām galvām, kā "A" un "B", parametri ir visnotaļ specifiski (rakstošajām mazāk vijumu, resnāka drāts, atskaņojošām - otrādi. Pilnā ceļa un pusceļa gadījumā rakstošai galvai pat špūre mazliet platāka (bet ne tik plata, kā dzēšanas galvai)).
Kas tas tev par "spoguļkanālu", Vitālij? Tāds jēdziens saistās ar superheterodīna uztvērējiem...
Magnetofona atsevišķos ieraksta/atskaņošanas traktus krievu literatūrā sauca par "сквозной канал" ("caurejas" kanālu   ::   )...

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

> izbijis "tape dj"


 Tape disc jockey?   ::

----------


## Vitalii

> >> *6AB24. 810* Ļeningradas ( Sankpiter) StiklFerrītene_Universāla...gan ierakstam, gan atskaņošanai izmantojas...magnetofonos bez spoguļkanāla. 
> 
> 
>  Ar "AB" apzīmēja tikai saliktu bloku no ieraksta un atskaņošanas galvām - kā 3-galvu kasetniekiem. Universālās galvas, kas ierakstu/atskaņošanau veic ne vienlaikus, bet secīgi, marķēja ar "Д". Tām parametri ir ne šādi, ne tādi - kaut kur pa vidu, lai derētu abām funkcijām. Specializētām galvām, kā "A" un "B", parametri ir visnotaļ specifiski (rakstošajām mazāk vijumu, resnāka drāts, atskaņojošām - otrādi. Pilnā ceļa un pusceļa gadījumā rakstošai galvai pat špūre mazliet platāka (bet ne tik plata, kā dzēšanas galvai)).
> Kas tas tev par "spoguļkanālu", Vitālij? Tāds jēdziens saistās ar superheterodīna uztvērējiem...
> Magnetofona atsevišķos ieraksta/atskaņošanas traktus krievu literatūrā sauca par "сквозной канал" ("caurejas" kanālu    )...


  >>  6AB24. 810 unversālo galvu vēl apskatīšu, vai neesmu ko sajaucis. 
 >>  "*сквозной канал*" - ("_caurejas_" kanālu   ::   ), man kā bijušās Padomijas ''*fruktam*'' visi termiņi krievu valodā iesēduši atmiņā...nu nemāku tos tulkot latviski.
 - Pēc būtības ("_сквозной канал''_ ) nav spoguļkanāls - Tev taisniba viennozīmīgi. 

 ("_caurejas kanāls''_) ... jancīgi izklausās, tāpat kā diskdzinis...

----------


## ddff

> izbijis "tape dj"
> 
> 
>  Tape disc jockey?


 Yes, you know - tas ir tas disc uz kura satiits tape. Jo tape bez disc ir tas, ko mees paziistam kaa kaseti.

ddff

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

> tas ir tas disc uz kura satiits tape. Jo tape bez disc ir tas, ko mees paziistam kaa kaseti.


 "tape" ir satīts iekš "reel"...

----------


## Friidis

> tas ir tas disc uz kura satiits tape. Jo tape bez disc ir tas, ko mees paziistam kaa kaseti.
> 
> 
>  "tape" ir satīts iekš "reel"...


 
Un kā tad ar šamējām?... :: )):

http://www.oaktreevintage.com/web_photo ... _Cassette-

http://cgi.ebay.de/2x-EAGLE-C-15-FERRO- ... 4cf13d636d

----------


## ddff

> tas ir tas disc uz kura satiits tape. Jo tape bez disc ir tas, ko mees paziistam kaa kaseti.
> 
> 
>  "tape" ir satīts iekš "reel"...


 Jaa, pareizais lentenieka nosaukums ir reel to reel. Bet muusu platuma graados visi koncentreejaas uz jeedzienu lenta, ko tieshi taa arii notulkoja - Tape. Ar to arii saistaas viens siiks paarsteigums anglju tautai - 1991. gadaa uz DMC DJ chempionaatu (ir taads Technics sponsoreets pasaakums) aizbrauca taads LV pilsonis Modris Skaistkalns ar skatuves vaardu Mr. Tape. Peec savas performances - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=msvzuQkLCE0 tika sasaukta preses konference, kur shim vajadzeja pastaastiit kas tas viss ir, un kaads tam sakars ar tape (anglji bija gaidiijushi to tape, ko klausaas mashiinaas un ghetto blaasteros). Rezultaataa shim iedeva 2 Technics turntables lai nakoshreiz brauc kaa visi :]

ddff

----------


## ROBERTTT

Joutūbes viģiks jau sen bija redzēts bet pirmā dzirdēšana kad tas ir no DMC DJ Championships   ::  
Tur jau visi pārsvarā mauc ar industrijas stantdartu Technics SL-1200 Mk2. Kādā sakarā tad šis ar saviem psrs širpatreba lentiniekiem tur ticis?  ::

----------


## ddff

Vinju, cik sapratu, tur uzaicinaaja kaa eksotiku no "aizkara otras puses", lai paradiitu izlaistajiem rietumniekiem kaa cilveekam suuri un gruuti jaachakareejas, jo nevar tak aiziet uz veikalu un taa vienkaarshi iepirkt SL un veel somu ar vinilu. Es arii no kaada 88. liidz 93. gadam energiski darbinaaju elfas, peec tam paraadiijaas kanali ar deju muuziku uz vinila.

ddff

----------


## Vitalii

_>> patapināšu tēmu - Magnetofonija

Vajadzība restaurēt:  Электроника_004C un Олимп_005C galvu bloku ( pēc iespējas precizāk konkrētam Lentiniekam )...lentinieki lipināti praktiski no daļām.

ir sagādāti sekojoši mērinstrumenti:

1. Штангенреисмус - 0,02мм ( 2Х gab.)
2. Индикаторние часы ( прецизионые) - 0,01мм
3. Микрометр ( 0-25мм) - 0.01мм
4. ( X-Y plaknes lineāls - 0.1mm )

Galvu blokam jānomaina:

1. Направляющие стойки - vecās locītas, ir no Олимп_003 sarkanās.
2. galva ar ekrānu - 3 gabalas.

Zinu principu, pēc kā jāvadās justējot lentas augstumu un regulējot galvu augstumu.
Ko iesaka spečuki šai lietā.
...rūpnieciski galvu bloks esot regulēts ar speciālu OPtisku ietaisi līdz mikronu simtdaļām, 
- procesam esmu gatavs, gaidu kādu nopietnu padomu.

bildes saitā: 
http://fotki.lv/lv/Vi_Vitas/comments-32090769/_

----------


## Friidis

Varbūt kādam noder - vecīša TEAC A-1230 galvu bloks.
2 celiņi. 9/19/
Uztaisīju tikai tīrīšanu un mehānikas profilaksi, bet elektronika joprojām OK- raksta labi.

http://foto2.inbox.lv/janisf/Magnetofon ... 230-cm.jpg 

http://foto2.inbox.lv/janisf/Magnetofon ... 230-am.jpg

http://foto2.inbox.lv/janisf/Magnetofon ... 230-bm.jpg

----------


## Vitalii

> Varbūt kādam noder - vecīša TEAC A-1230 galvu bloks.
> 2 celiņi - 9/19


 _... nepamaniju šo tekstu. 
- Iepirku nesen no eBay.de ( ReVox-A77 2T galvas ) ar visu galvu bloku par ļoti demokrātisku cenu.
- Lietotas visai minimāli, vismaz izdilumu bildēs neredzēju...saimnieks ar apgalvo ka labās!._

----------


## tornislv

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi ... 0615657670 eksotika riktīga;
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi ... 0756368183 - no tās bildes nepateikt, iespējams jaunas
šī arī varētu būt noderīga manta:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi ... 0756764643

tam pārdevējam ir vesela kaudze mantu, kas Latgalītē iederētos  ::

----------


## PRTG

> ja nu kādam Padomijas lentinieku īpašniekam ( Olimps_Elektronika) intetresē:
>     Permaloja galvas ( 6A24. 080, 6B24 080 )
> 
>     Ir pieejams arī  6A24. 710M, 6B24. 710 galvas - (stiklferrīts).
>                         - 6A24.510, 6B24. 510  
>   - unvērsālā galva 6AB24. 810 
>   magnetofonu galvas nav bijušas lietošanā, vecie uzkrājumi. 
> komentārs...Kirova rūpn. izsūta pasūtijumus klientiem, tai skaitā no izkomplektētajiem maģiem un Galvas var būt restaurētas. Ir personīga pieredze un ar forumos parādas šada veida informācija.
>   Cenas saprātīgas, lētāk kā no eBay_ja


 Ja vēl ir, tad interesē ferītnieces. Kā varam sakontaktēties?

----------


## Vitalii

nosūtiju ziņu privāti - apskati.

_UN - ja nu kam vēl interese par Lentiniekiem: paralēli sarunas noriss forumā
http://www.boot.lv/forums/index.php?...fonija/page-14

UN - ir atjaunota kustība_darbība no Kirova_Лепсе ( Olimpu ) aktuālo komponenšu pasūtīšanu_iegādāšanos.

Labojums: iespējams daudziem šā lapa noderēs :
http://www.shans-kirov.ru/Каталог/Олимп/Олимп_

----------


## tornislv

mani joprojām interesē JAUNS (ne mazlietots, ne 25 gadus vecs nelietots) Olimpa piespiedrullis.

----------


## Isegrim

Uzradies komplekts ar leišu _sendastenēm_ - 6A24.051 un 6B24.051 attiecīgi. Varbūt kādam vajag?

----------


## tornislv

Kolekcionāra instinkts, protams, saka, ka vajag, bet veselais saprāts ir pret  ::

----------


## Isegrim

> Kolekcionāra instinkts, protams, saka, ka vajag, bet veselais saprāts ir pret


 Tas ir "Pļuškina sindroms"!  ::  
Kādā mērā sirgstu arī es.

----------


## Vitalii

::  _... ap'skati private mesage, ir interese._

----------


## Vitalii

> mani joprojām interesē JAUNS 
> - ne mazlietots,
> - ne 25 gadus vecs nelietots 
> Olimpa piespiedrullis.


  :: ....._Opļjā, zajava neslabaa'ja - Krievija sen vairs ko tādu neražo.

Atliek vienīgi - individuāls pasūtījums...da jebkurā valsti ar attīstītu rūpniecību !!!

Nesen pasūtiju Vācijā priekš VICTORIA_003 Stereo --- LP_Vinilgriežgaldiņa silikona rullīti priekš autentiskuma - visai dārgs pasākums.

Bet, kur problēma paņemt 20 gadīgu, nelietotu gumijoto rullīti ( iepakojumā ), protams iepriekš to pārbaudot - pēc Brinela vai Rokvella metodes - ...( šo kemen't var neņemt vērā - tas der metālistiem_Smagajiem metāliem) !!!


_

----------


## tornislv

Vitālij, protams, ja pirms pirkšanas dod pataustīt, tad nav problēma. Ja nu sūti kaut ko no Lepses, pasūti man vienu rullīti. Komisijas % apsolu samaksāt  ::

----------


## Vitalii

_Klau, parunāšu ar vienu Pļuškinu tepat no provinces - tikai šam cenas sakāpušas, mazāko nieku cenšas notirgot par kossmos cenām >> vīrs laikam darba atteikumu saņēmis, izdzīvošanas instinkti ieslēgušies.

Varu apskatīt - pamērīt diametru gumijai, iekšējo bukses diametru notestēt uz orginālās ass ( jaunas_nelietotas) 
Ja cenu viedokļi sakritīs - savedīšu Jūs kopā !!!

galvas vel atrodamas: Krievija, Baltkrievija un ar Ukraina. ( kaut vai šis pārdevējs )

http://hi-fidelity-forum.com/forum/t...tml#pid1091852_

----------


## tornislv

nē nē, man visa ir gana, manam mūžam pietiks - 2 pilni ReVoX/Studer 2 track galvu komplekti, viens SONY 4T stikla komplekts, un 2 Ļeņingradā pirktie 2C stikla galvu komplekti. Rullīši ir sāpīgā lieta.

----------


## Vitalii

_Rullītis..rullīši - sapratu. Tikko būs informācija no Kunga_Pļuškina, piezvanīšu. ( apsolījās pārcilāt savus iekrājumus )

ja kas...starp citu - ir liekas jaunas galvas no:  Sony TC-765 modeļa - stiklaferrītenes ( dzēšanas, ieraksta un atskaņošanas - 1/4 )_

----------


## Vitalii

> nē nē, man visa ir gana, manam mūžam pietiks - 2 pilni ReVoX/Studer 2 track galvu komplekti, viens SONY 4T stikla komplekts, un 2 Ļeņingradā pirktie 2C stikla galvu komplekti. Rullīši ir sāpīgā lieta.


 _...nju ko lai saka, bagāts vīrs!

 - rezervītei drusciņ vēl pietrūkst, bet citādi ar nevaru sūdzēties !!!_

----------

